# Headers on a budget.



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright I'm considering three options here, a set of Pace Setter long tubes, OBX longtubes, or JBA shorty's. I know that pace setter and OBX are very cheap but I still see that a lot of people use them. Are they reliable? In addition to the headers I eventually plan on getting a throttle body spacer, a new manifold, and a cam to top it off.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

barbedwire88 said:


> Alright I'm considering three options here, a set of Pace Setter long tubes, OBX longtubes, or JBA shorty's. I know that pace setter and OBX are very cheap but I still see that a lot of people use them. Are they reliable? In addition to the headers I eventually plan on getting a throttle body spacer, a new manifold, and a cam to top it off.


I have Kooks,but there are a lot of guys with Pacesetters.I think they tend to rust,but performance wise they do the trick.I wouldn't go with the shorties unless you couldn't pass emissions with longtubes.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I have Kooks,but there are a lot of guys with Pacesetters.I think they tend to rust,but performance wise they do the trick.I wouldn't go with the shorties unless you couldn't pass emissions with longtubes.


have you heard of OBX headers? and how they compare to pacesetter? even though there both really cheap hahah


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

barbedwire88 said:


> have you heard of OBX headers? and how they compare to pacesetter? even though there both really cheap hahah


I'm not familiar with OBX headers so I can't comment on them.I'd go with Pacesetters if I was looking to go cheap,just get the coated ones so they hold up better.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I'm not familiar with OBX headers so I can't comment on them.I'd go with Pacesetters if I was looking to go cheap,just get the coated ones so they hold up better.


Alright I think I'll go with those, they also offer a 3 year warranty so that's good, thank you for your help!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

barbedwire88 said:


> Alright I'm considering three options here, a set of Pace Setter long tubes, OBX longtubes, or JBA shorty's. I know that pace setter and OBX are very cheap but I still see that a lot of people use them. Are they reliable? In addition to the headers I eventually plan on getting a throttle body spacer, a new manifold, and a cam to top it off.


Get the Pacesetters with Jet Hot Coating.Their coating will last a long time. You can get their Painted version for around $300.00 but the paint will burn off in a few hundred miles and surface rust will soon follow but it will be years and years before they rust thru 

.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ yep. Get the Hot Jet coated Pacesetters from Maryland Speed. I think you have to buy their mids though? Something about the collector doens't match up without them?

Also remember you will need a tune after this install as you will throw a CEL. Add in $500 extra for that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> ^^ yep. Get the Hot Jet coated Pacesetters from Maryland Speed. I think you have to buy their mids though? Something about the collector doens't match up without them?
> 
> Also remember you will need a tune after this install as you will throw a CEL. Add in $500 extra for that.




+ 1 on the Mids. the stockers won't fit so he will have to purchase theirs or have a muffler shop build him somethimg.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

IMO buy the better quality headers to begin with. As a co-worker used to tell me: "lo barato termina caro" which basically translates to "the cheap ends up expensive".


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

HP11 said:


> IMO buy the better quality headers to begin with. As a co-worker used to tell me: "lo barato termina caro" which basically translates to "the cheap ends up expensive".


There is a difference between Cheap and Inexpensive. Pacesetters are inexpensive.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LOWET said:


> There is a difference between Cheap and Inexpensive. Pacesetters are inexpensive.


I know you probably can't compare the two but some years ago I had Pacesetter headers on my Datsun Roadster. They didn't seal well at the head and untimately developed cracks in a couple of places. Question: how much are jet hot coated Pacesetter vs. Kooks? Add the mids and the tune...how much difference is there really in the long run? I'm not trying to be argumentative. I know cars but I'm somewhat new to GTOs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> I know you probably can't compare the two but some years ago I had Pacesetter headers on my Datsun Roadster. They didn't seal well at the head and untimately developed cracks in a couple of places. Question: how much are jet hot coated Pacesetter vs. Kooks? Add the mids and the tune...how much difference is there really in the long run? I'm not trying to be argumentative. I know cars but I'm somewhat new to GTOs.


From Maryland Speeds website.

Kooks signature series (Hot Jet Coated) and Kooks catless mids - $1549.

Pacesetter (Hot Jet Coated) and Pacesetter catless mids - $624.90

Tune is the same for both options, O2 extentions are the same. So your talking $900 extra for name and slightly better looks? No proven gainsbetween Kooks and Pacesetter that I've never seen..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> From Maryland Speeds website.
> 
> Kooks signature series (Hot Jet Coated) and Kooks catless mids - $1549.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. Is the quality the same/similar?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> IMO buy the better quality headers to begin with. As a co-worker used to tell me: "lo barato termina caro" which basically translates to "the cheap ends up expensive".


Stock rotors and pads cost more then DBA rotors and Hawk pads. That doesn't mean DBA/Hawk are cheap? Branding is how companies make money. Nike does not mean better that say Adidas, Reebok, ect. Its just name.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was looking for. Is the quality the same/similar?


I know the V1 Pacesetters had issues, but they fixed that with the V2 that are being sold now. As far as quality, I'm sure the Kooks are better quality in the finsh. I'm sure Pacesetter doesn't spend the extra time to sand welds perfect and all, but preformance wise they are probally the same.

They both make solid and proven products. I would buy Pacesetter because I haven't seen a single dyno showing either product better then the next. I can find a good was to spend those extra $100s.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool. I'll keep that in mind. I plan to do my mods in the spring of next year and I'm compiling the list now.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If you call Maryland Speed they will give you a better deal than what they advertise.I did and got my coated Kooks with catted mids for around $1150 if I remember correctly.
They offered the uncoated Kooks with catless mids for $950.


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> ^^ yep. Get the Hot Jet coated Pacesetters from Maryland Speed. I think you have to buy their mids though? Something about the collector doens't match up without them?
> 
> Also remember you will need a tune after this install as you will throw a CEL. Add in $500 extra for that.


Will a tune get rid of the CEL?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

barbedwire88 said:


> Will a tune get rid of the CEL?


Yes. A tuner will turn off your rear O2 and you won't have a CEL.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

OBX shorties are 350 $ dirrect bolt on couple hrs had mine for 20,000 miles no prob. If your putting in a cam last I would save my money and get it tuned after the cam is installed. the car runs fine with just your basic boltons you just dont get all the potential. When you install the cam that is a different story get it tuned. and hold on tight !


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> OBX shorties are 350 $ dirrect bolt on couple hrs had mine for 20,000 miles no prob. If your putting in a cam last I would save my money and get it tuned after the cam is installed. the car runs fine with just your basic boltons you just dont get all the potential. When you install the cam that is a different story get it tuned. and hold on tight !


OBX doesn't list them on their website. Where did you get them from?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

OBX doesn't list them on their website. Where did you get them from?


on ebay


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

how do you get the quote to come up in grey and who it was posted by


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> how do you get the quote to come up in grey and who it was posted by


click the quote botton on the bottom right of their post.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

740tank said:


> how do you get the quote to come up in grey and who it was posted by


I don't know. (I couldn't resist)


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I don't know. (I couldn't resist)


glad you got a kick out of it lol.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I don't know. (I couldn't resist)


Just had to take the opportunity huh?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Why do you plan on getting a t/b spacer? Your not going to see any gains. id save that money along with the money youd spend on the cheap headers and buy a nice pair of kooks 1 7/8


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Why do you plan on getting a t/b spacer? Your not going to see any gains. id save that money along with the money youd spend on the cheap headers and buy a nice pair of kooks 1 7/8


I thought it'd help a little, I don't know too much about them though.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

barbedwire88 said:


> I thought it'd help a little, I don't know too much about them though.


They do much since our intake manifold isnt metal and doesnt hold much heat like the older cars do.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> They do much since our intake manifold isnt metal and doesnt hold much heat like the older cars do.


I'm assuming you meant to say that they *don't* do much?


----------

